# Hot mud for taping



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I use Easy sand 90 a few times a week and never have that problem.How far are you trying to go before you set the tape?We usually just do one joint at a time.90 minute mud does not stay workable for 90 minutes.
We fill the joint set the tape and then a quick pass over the top one joint at a time.


----------



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I did maybe 50ft of tape in one room over the course of about 40min. Maybe I just need it mix it a little thinner?


----------



## chemman (Apr 2, 2012)

The tape and the paper on the drywall tend to suck the moisture out of the mud quickly once applied. Try to mix the hot mud up as wet as possible but still be thick enough to stay in place. I see you are using Fibafuse, but when I do flat joints I wet the paper tape before applying and for corners I take a wet sponge and moisten the dry tape after applying and getting it into position. If that makes any sense at all.:jester:


----------



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yup, makes perfect sense. I did the same thing when I use paper, but I like the way the fibafuse really beds into the mud. I do it a little different that with paper though...I lay a lighter bed of mud at or just below the surface of the panel (in the taper). I then use a 3" stiff putty knife to bed the fibafuse down deep, and then i skim over the top with mud to level out the taper. It makes a strong joint and prevents any glass fibers from sticking up or peeking through the mud. did that make sense?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

BaconK5 said:


> Using easy sand 90 and Fibafuse to tape a basement project and it seems the mud is setting up too quick once it hits the rock. It spreads real nice when i first butter the joint, but anything i skim off when bedding the tape becomes too dry and hard to work. Had the same results with regular paper tape.
> 
> Am I just not mixing it we enough? Seemed like it was plenty thin and smooth when i started, and the bucket stayed nice and thin.


Are you letting the mud sit for 1 minute and then remixing to your desired consistency like the directions on the bag say?

Are you hand mixing or power mixing the hot mud?


----------



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea I let it sit, but didn't feel I needed to adjust at all. And yes I power mixed


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

BaconK5 said:


> Yea I let it sit, but didn't feel I needed to adjust at all. And yes I power mixed


So you spun it without adding any water or didn't respin?

If you power mix at a high rpm it can make the mud start setting up prematurely. Not saying you did that, just giving you info. :thumbsup:


----------



## BaconK5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't re-spin, but there's a very good chance I mixed it too fast. I could have used colder water too. It wasn't warm, but it wasn't cold.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

BaconK5 said:


> I didn't re-spin, but there's a very good chance I mixed it too fast. I could have used colder water too. It wasn't warm, but it wasn't cold.


If you don't respin, the mud will set up quicker than the time stated on the Easy Sand bag.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I use Easysand in the various setting times they offer. Usually I get about half the time to work with it that the bag states. Cold water buys a little more time. Follow the directions like stated previously and don't mix up any more than what you can tape before it starts getting too firm to use. Or go to the 120.
Mike Hawkins


----------

